

Why I Self-Funded My Startup - fookyong
http://yongfook.com/10-reasons-why-i-self-funded-my-startup-and-so-should-you.html

======
tmandarano
This is a great piece. I too started a company just 5 months ago. Fully
bootstrapped and now con track to do 7 figures this year. Cash is king. You'll
also be protected from the bubble when it goes BOOM :).

------
anilgulecha
>1\. You are forced to focus on revenue

This is really the biggest point. Plenty of "cool ideas" are implemented in
favour of more needed products in the marketplace -- needed so much that
people will pay for it.

------
henry120
Much-needed balanced view.

